# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 5 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير


نبدأ بحالة الطقس  :bigsmile:  واللي كلماله ويزيد برووده

يجعل أيامكم كلها دفىء أسري ومحبه ووفاق ..





 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 5\1\1431  الموافق 22/12/2009

اجواء عدم استقرار تسود حالة الطقس على المملكة  تسبب مزيد من الامطار الرعدية التي تسبق بنشاط في الرياح السطحية على مناطق شمال  وشمال غرب وغرب المملكة ( تبوك ، الوجه وحائل ) تمتد لتشمل منطقتي المدينة المنورة  ومكة المكرمة (ينبع ، محافظة جده ) تصاحبها تشكيلات من السحب اغلبها منخفضة ومتوسطة  وتتخللها سحب ركامية رعدية ممطرة كما تشمل كذلك المناطق الجنوبية الغربية تمتـد الى  اجزاء من المنطقــة الوسـطى للمملـكة ( الرياض ، القصيم ) يلي ذلك انخفاض ملموس في  درجات الحرارة على مناطق شمال غرب المملكة خاصة العظمى .






البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 20-45 كم/ساعة على  الجزء الشمالي وجنوبية غربية

 الى غربية على الجزئين الاوسط و الجنوبي بسرعة 18-45  كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من متر الى مترين . 

حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: شرقية الى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 10 - 35  كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*
*
*الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد تصدر الملامح المناخية لفصل  الشتاء*


*(من 23  ديسمبر, يناير، فبراير حتى 21مارس) - (من 6محرم، صفر حتى 5 ربيع  الأخر)*

*أكدت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة على موقعها  الالكتروني من خلال دراسة السجلات المناخية (من عام 1970- 2009م) المتوفرة لديها أن  نهاية شهر ديسمبر, يناير وحتى النصف الأول من شهر فبراير من أبرد شهور فصل الشتاء  وذلك على معظم مناطق المملكة.* 



 *وقالت : "  تستمر  الشمس في حركتها نحو مدار الجدي (23درجة جنوب خط الاستواء) وتكون عمودية عليه يوم  23ديسمبر إيذاناً ببدء فصل الشتاء كأقصر يوم في نصف الكرة الشمالي ومن سجلات  الرئاسة تبين أن اقل درجة حرارة صغرى سجلت تحت الصفر المئوي في حائل -10 درجات  مئوية , القريات -9 درجات مئوية , طريف والقصيم -7 درجات مئوية , سكاكا -6درجات  مئوية , الرياض -5 درجات مئوية  وذلك  جميعها في يناير 2008م " .* 


*وبينت أن المدينة المنورة سجلت عام 1973م درجة مئوية واحدة,  وفي ابها ونجران صفر مئوي , وسجلت محافظة جدة اقل درجة حرارة في تاريخها 10 درجات  مئوية وذلك في 7 مارس عام 1991م .*



 *علماً أن معدل الصغرى لها في هذا الشهر 20 درجة مئوية. وقد  تساقطت الثلوج أواخر شهر يناير من عام 2008م على كل من تبوك , القريات, عرعر وشمل  القيصومة كظاهرة غير مسبوقة.*



 *وأضافت : "  يتكون  الصقيع على مناطق شمال,وسط,شرق المملكة والمرتفعات الغربية والجنوبية الغربية وحتى  نجران وكما هو معلوم فإن هذه الظاهرة لها تأثير سلبي على الثروة الزراعية  والحيوانية , ويتكون الضباب على السواحل وعلى مناطق شمال وشرق المملكة ومرتفعات  عسير ولا يخفى أن لهذه الظاهرة تأثير مباشر على سلامة الطيران والحركة  المرورية.*



 *وأشارت أن تأثير منخفض السودان الدافئ والرطب على القطاع  الغربي ووسط وشرق المملكة يجعل تلك المناطق تتأثر بالأمطار الغزيرة في بعض السنوات  على مناطق وسط وشرق المملكة 0*



*وختمت تقريرها : "  خلال شهر مارس واقتراب فصل الربيع تبدأ فترة  المنخفضات الجوية (الخماسين) والتي من خصائصها أنها حارة وجافة وتأتي في مقدمة  المنخفضات العابرة شمالاً حيث تنشط الرياح السطحية الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى إثارة  الأتربة والغبار والعواصف الترابية كما تتأثر المرتفعات الغربية والجنوبية الغربية  بالعواصف الرعدية وهطول الأمطار" .*



 *ونوهت أن الأمطار الغزيرة التي هطلت على ابها كأكبر كمية  هطول أمطار حتى تاريخه (415ملم) في شهر مارس 1997م منها 112ملم في يوم 26منه, نجران  (171ملم) في مارس 1996م منها و 157ملم في يوم 26منه كانت كمية كبيرة جداً بكل  المقاييس .*



 *يذكر أن الرئاسة إذ تلقي الضوء على هذه المعلومات وتوضح عن  أهم الظواهر الجوية التي يتميز بها فصل الشتاء ومن أهمها ما تسجله بعض مناطق  المملكة من أمطار و المناطق الشمالية من تبريد شديد خلال شهر يناير ومن ثم وسط وشرق  المملكة.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السعودية تتبنى الميزانية الاضخم في تاريخها مع عجز بلغ 18,7  مليار دولار



تبنت السعودية الاثنين رسميا ميزانية هي الاكبر في تاريخها مع انفاق يبلغ 144  مليار دولار، وانما مع عجز قيمته 18,7 مليار دولار، حسبما افادت وكالة الانباء  السعودية الرسمية.

وذكرت الوكالة ان موازنة 2010 تحدد الانفاق العام ب540 مليار ريال (144 مليار  دولار) بينما تتوقع ايرادات ب470 مليار ريال (125,3 مليار دولار)، وبالتالي يبلغ  العجز 70 مليار ريال (18,7 مليار دولار).

وهي اكبر ميزانية في تاريخ السعودية، صاحبة اكبر احتياطي نفطي في العالم واكبر  منتج في منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (اوبك).

والانفاق المحدد في 2010 اعلى ب13,68% من الانفاق الذي نصت عليه موازنة 2009  (475 مليار ريال - 127 مليار دولار) واقل بقليل من الانفاق الحقيقي المتوقع تسجيله  حتى نهاية العام الحالي (550 مليار ريال - 146,6 مليار دولار)، وهو الاكبر في تاريخ  المملكة.

ويتوقع ان تبلغ الايرادات الفعلية للعام 2009، 505 مليار ريال (134,7 مليار  دولار)، ليكون العجز الفعلي للعام الحالي 45 مليار ريال (12 مليار دولار)، وهو عجز  اتى اقل مما توقعته موازنة 2009 (17,3 مليار دولار)، بفضل تحسن اسعار النفط  خصوصا.

وسنة 2009 هي اول سنة تسجل فيها السعودية عجزا حقيقيا منذ 2002، وقد جمعت  المملكة في اعقاب تلك السنة فوائض بمئات مليارات الدولارت بفضل الفورة النفطية.

وبذلك تكون السعودية حافظت على معدلات مرتفعة من الانفاق العام الذي يعد المحرك  الاساسي للنمو في المملكة. يذكر ان العائدات النفطية تشكل حوالى 80% من العائدات  العامة في المملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: حملة للتبرع بالدم في مركز الخدمة الإجتماعية



ينظم مركز الخدمة الإجتماعية بالقطيف الأربعاء القادم وبمناسبة ذكرى عاشوراء  الحسين الحملة السنوية للتبرع بالدم.

ويعتزم المنظمون بدء الحملة ليلة السابع من المحرم وعلى مدى ثلاثة ليال في تمام  الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءً.

• المكان: مركز الخدمة الإجتماعية - القطيف.
• الزمان: 7،8،9 محرم/ 23، 24،  25 ديسمبر.
• الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءً.




يريدون القضاء على التطبير  .. حسنا وماذا عمن يجيز مراجعهم ذلك ..؟؟ !!


لماذا يجعجع البعض بأهمية الحوار وعدم فرض القيود الفكريه على الآخر بينما يحاول في الوقت ذاته


فرض أفكاره على الآخرين ولكن بإسلوب دبلوماسي .. ذكي 
لست مع ولا ضد  :noworry:  هو مجرد رأي فقط ولاغير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدمام:«هيئة الأمر بالمعروف» تدهم دورة مياه للنساء وتسحب  فتاة و«تضربها»!



دهم دورة مياه نسائية، وسحب فتاة من داخلها، فيما هي تحاول الهرب، وتتم مطاردتها  حتى أصيبت بالإغماء، فتتم إفاقتها ضرباً وركلاً، قبل أن يُقذف بها في صندوق  السيارة! حدث ذلك صباح أمس في كورنيش الدمام، وهو مشهد عقد بالدهشة ألسنة 10 أشخاص،  كانوا شهود عيان، أحدهم مراسل «الحياة».
كل شيء حدث في زمن قياسي، فرقة تابعة لهيئة «الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر»  تدهم إحدى دورات المياه النسائية العامة في الكورنيش، ثم خرج أعضاؤها وهم يجرون  فتاة كانت في الداخل إلى مواقف السيارات، وسط صراخ الفتاة التي أصيبت بالهستيريا ثم  أغمي عليها، ولم تشفع توسلاتها لتركها وشأنها، ولم يشفع لها أيضاً تكشف أعضاء من  جسدها جراء سحبها من داخل دورة المياه، وبعد أن أصيبت باليأس حاولت الهروب، فتمت  مطاردتها حتى وقعت مغشياً عليها، وأيضاً لم يشفع لها الإغماء الذي تعرضت له، وعلى  مرأى من المارة، وبينهم مراسل «الحياة» الذي تصادف وجوده في المكان، ليكون شاهداً  على المشهد من ألفه إلى يائه.
ووسط ذلك «الرعب»، قام أعضاء «الهيئة» بسحب الفتاة من المكان الذي سقطت فيه على  الشارع العام لبضعة أمتار، ثم أشبعوها ضرباً وركلاً، حتى أفاقت من غيبوبتها، وبعد  محاولات يائسة من الفتاة لإخلاء سبيلها، ورفضها الركوب في سيارة فرقة «الهيئة»، قام  الأعضاء بحملها من يديها وقدميها ورموها في «صندوق» السيارة الجيب «تحتفظ «الحياة»  برقم لوحتها».
ودفع المشهد المرعب الحاضرين إلى التساؤل عن «الجريمة» التي ارتكبتها الفتاة،  لتتم معاملتها بهذه الوحشية. وسعت «الحياة» للإجابة عن هذا السؤال، من خلال الاتصال  أكثر من مرة على الناطق باسم الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  الدكتور عبدالمحسن القفاري، والناطق باسمها في المنطقة الشرقية علي القرني، ومدير  الهيئة في الدمام عمر الدويش، ومدير الهيئة في الشرقية الدكتور محمد المرشود، إلا  أن هواتفهم كانت مُغلقة، باستثناء الأخير الذي لم يجب على الاتصالات، ما دفع مراسل  الصحيفة الذي كان شاهد عيان إلى إرسال رسائل نصية إلى كل منهم. بيد أن أحداً منهم  لم يجب عن تلك الرسائل.
 وتركت «الوحشية»، بحسب وصف شهود العيان، التي ارتكبها أعضاء الهيئة ضد الفتاة،  أثراً سيئاً في نفوسهم، وقال أحدهم: «ما فائدة البرامج التي تقوم بها الهيئة لتحسين  صورتها طالما ظلت تقوم بمثل هذه الممارسات؟»، وتساءل: «من الذي يجيز لأي كائن  ملامسة جسد فتاة بهذه الصورة، وضربها وركلها بالقدمين؟».




ووين يروحوا من عدالة الله .. يجيهم يوم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بورصة «شراء» الأصوات تصل إلى 4 آلاف ريال قبل انتخابات  «غرفة الشرقية»



انطلقت يوم أول أمس انتخابات أعضاء مجلس إدارة غرفة الشرقية للدورة الــ 16، وسط ظهور  بورصة شراء الأصوات، استعرت في الأيام الأخيرة، إذ وصل سعر الصوت 4 آلاف ريال :weird: ، فيما  ذكر مرشحون أن عروضاً تلقوها من سماسرة بلغت قيمة 100 صوت بـ300 ألف ريال.

وذكر رجال أعمال أن ظاهرة شراء الأصوات في الانتخابات ليست جديدة، إلا أنها في  هذه المرة كانت ظاهرة بصورة كبيرة، مرجعين الأمر إلى النظام الانتخابي الجديد التي  طبقته وزارة التجارة إذ قضى على التكتلات الانتخابية، وطالبوا الناخبين بعدم  الانسياق وراء السماسرة، أو إغراءات شراء الأصوات التي تهدم القيمة الحقيقية  للانتخابات، وإيصال المرشح الكفء الذي يخدم المشتركين في الغرفة.

وقالوا إن شراء الأصوات التي رافقت انتخابات غرفة جدة، لم يتم تثبيتها بصورة  قانونية، حتى يُعاقب فاعلوها، مشيرين إلى أنه من الصعب تسجيل حالات شراء من دون  تعاون أحد طرفي القضية، إذ إن الفاعلين لمثل هذا الأمر يكونون حذرين جداً، مخافة أن  يفتضح أمرهم.

هذا ولم تصاحب هذه الانتخابات هالة إعلامية كالتي رافقت الانتخابية في الدورة  الماضية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تزويد أقسامه بالمياه بطرق بدائية 

350 منومة بمستشفى الولادة والأطفال يواجهن شحا في أجهزة التكييف  والمياه 

نقل أدوات للمستشفى القديم لتعقيمها .. والإدارة «تعيد المياه  لمجاريها» 






يواجه أكثر من 350 امرأة يرقدن في مستشفى الولادة والأطفال الجديد  بالدمام صعوبات متعددة جراء شح المياه ونقص أجهزة التكييف المركزي خاصة مع برودة  طقس الشرقية.
وأكدت مصادر  أن المستشفى يشهد نقصا في أجهزة  التدفئة لما «بعد الولادة» والخاصة بالمواليد الجدد، منوهة المصادر نفسها الى أن  إدارة المستشفى استعانت بطرق بدائية في تزويد العاملين والعاملات وغرف التنويم  بالمياه.
كما تواجه إدارة المستشفى صعوبات في عمليات التعقيم واضطرارها  للاستعانة بالمستشفى القديم ونقل عدد كبير من الأدوات المستخدمة وتعقيمها فيه.  
من جهة أخرى أوضح مصدر مسؤول في إدارة المستشفى أن العطل تم إصلاحه أمس وعادت  المياه صباحا مع منتصف الدوام الرسمي. يشار الى أن كلفة مستشفى الولادة والأطفال  الجديد بلغت 330 مليون ريال بسعة 400 سرير وتشمل مباني الدور الأرضي 23 عيادة  للنساء ومختبرا وقسم إسعاف النساء، وغرفة للعمليات وأخرى للولادة وتسعة أسرة فحص  وغرفة إفاقة ، إضافة إلى قسم العلاج بالمناظير، والأشعة والصيدلية والعيادات  التخصصية، بالإضافة الى12 عيادة من مختلف التخصصات وأقسام أطفال الأنابيب وأربع  عيادات وعمليات ومختبر والعلاج الطبيعي وسحب العينات والعلاج الفيزيائي وجراحة  اليوم الواحد وسحب عينات الدم للأطفال وإسعاف الأطفال وتسجيل المواليد ومكتب دخول  وخروج المرضى وغسيل الكلى للأطفال، فيما يضم الدور الأول الولادة، وفيه غرفتا  عمليات، و 23 غرفة ولادة بجميع متطلباتها، والعناية المركزة لحديثي الولادة، الذي  يتسع لـ «132» حاضنة من بينها تسع حاضنات في غرف العزل، وقسم للعمليات يضم خمس غرف  عمليات، وأخرى للعناية الفائقة للمواليد، وفيه 35 حاضنة، والعناية المركزة للكبار  ويتسع لعشرة أسرة، فيما تختص الطوابق الثاني والثالث والرابع بأقسام التنويم للنساء  والأطفال وجراحة الأطفال. 



 :noworry:  الله من قامت الحكومه تعطي الصيانه وتوابعها لمقاولين ومؤسسات


صارت السالفه فلوس وواسطات وفيدني وأفيدك والمواطن والمنشئه لهم الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تخدم كبار السن وذوي الاحتياجات

مرور الشرقية يدشن 7 مواقع لانهاء معاملات المواطنين عبر «الشباك»

مواطن ينهي معاملته عبر الشباك




دشنت إدارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية خدمات السيارات في انهاء  المعاملات المرورية في 7 مواقع هي إدارة المرور «شعبة الحاسب الآلي» ومرور الخبر  ومرور الظهران ومدرسة القيادة في الدمام والخبر ومدرسة القيادة في القطيف والاحساء  والتي تهدف لخدمة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وكبار السن بشكل خاص.
وتتلخص آلية العمل  في استقبال الطلبات من شباك استلام الاوراق الرسمية في انجاز المعاملات من داخل  السيارة دون الحاجة لدخول مبنى المرور عن طريق شباك خارج مبنى الإدارة والانتقال  بالسيارة لشباك تسليم الاوراق الثاني لإنهائها في حال اكتمال اوراق المراجع وفي حال  عدم اكتمالها العودة في وقت لاحق لاستلامها .
وأكد مدير مرور المنطقة الشرقية  العميد علي السويلم ان الخدمة تعد الاولى من نوعها وتسعى إدارة مرور المنطقة  الشرقية الى زيادتها تدريجيا وقت الحاجة لتقديم خدمة أفضل للمواطن مشيرا الى ان  الخدمة خاضعة للتقييم .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جرى نقلهم إلى مستشفى الأطفال ... والأعراض «خوف جماعي»

فحوصات صحة الطائف تؤكد سلامة 11 طالبا تلقوا لقاح أنفلونزا الخنازير 





أكدت الشئون الصحية بالطائف ان الفحوصات الطبية أظهرت سلامة  الطلاب الذين تم نقلهم من احدى المدارس بعد تطعيمهم بلقاح أنفلونزا  الخنازير.
وأشارت الشئون الصحية على لسان ناطقها الاعلامي سعيد الزهراني ان  الطلاب وعددهم11 طالبا تم نقلهم الى مستشفى الأطفال من خلال فرق الاسعاف الطبية  المرافقه لفرق التطعيم من باب الاطمئنان عليهم وبعد اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة اتضحت  سلامتهم وعدم إصابتهم بأي عارض طبي نتيجة «اللقاح» لافتا ان حالة من الشحن النفسي  اثرت على الطلاب فقط بعد احساس احدهم بصداع بعد التطعيم نتيجة مرض سابق  لديه.
وقال: إن الطلاب جميعا غادروا المستشفى بعد الاطمئنان عليهم وعزا إصابة  هذا العدد من مدرسة واحدة للخوف الجماعي الذي انتاب الطلاب بعد الحصول على اللقاح  مما جعلهم يشعرون بالمرض وهو ما يحدث في التطعيمات الشاملة الاخرى التي تنفذ بين  حين واخر في المدارس ضد امراض اخرى.
وأكد وجود اعراض معروفة تحدث بعد اعطاء  اللقاح بفترة قصيرة مثل الألم الخفيف, الاحمرار او تورم مكان الحقن, صداع بسيط, او  ألم بالعضلات او ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وغثيان, مؤكدا بان الفرق الطبية التي تجوب  المدارس وعددها 315 فرقة طبية لم ترصد أي حالات او اصابات نتيجة الحصول على اللقاح  والوضع مطمئن.
وحول اعداد من تم تطعيمهم من الطلاب والطالبات قال وصل العدد الى  قرابة 1500 طالب وطالبة في المدارس التي تم المرور عليها وتستمر الحملة خمسة  اسابيع, داعيا الجميع الى ضرورة الحرص على تطعيم ابنائهم وبناتهم ضد « انفلونزا  الخنازير».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في  القطيف ..
خادمة تضع مولودًا بدورة المياه وتلقيه بسلة المهملات 



تجردت عاملة منزلية من مشاعر الامومة والحنان حيث وضعت مولودها  بدورة المياه بمفردها وقامت بالقائه في سلة المهملات بدورة المياه. وتوفي المولود  «ذكر» بعد رميه في سلة نفايات حمام من قبل والدته الخادمة بمنزل مكفولها بمحافظة  القطيف أمس الأول.
وتعود التفاصيل عندما دخلت العاملة الى دورة المياه, وغابت  لمدة تزيد عن ساعتين مما اثار قلق العائلة في المنزل عليها وظلوا يطرقون الباب إلا  انها لم ترد وقاموا بكسر الباب ليجدوا الخادمة ممددة على الأرض وقاموا بإخراجها من  دورة المياه وتم الاتصال بالهلال الاحمر والذي عمل على فحصها ومن ثم قام بنقلها  لمستشفى عنك العام فما كانت إلا لحظات حتى اكتشف الأهل وجود رضيع داخل كيس في سلة  النفايات بدورة المياه والتي نظفت تماما من أي آثار للدماء عندها تم استدعاء  الدوريات الأمنية والتي فتحت تحقيقا في الحادث. 
واكد أصحاب المنزل بأنهم ليسوا  على علم بان العاملة حامل حيث لم يظهر عليها اي علامات للحمل وقد عادت من إجازتها  قبل 8 أشهر ولم يلاحظوا أي تغيير في تلك الفترة واندهش الجميع كونها وضعت مولودها  بدورة المياه بمفردها وقامت بالتخلص منه على الفور. وتم فتح التحقيق للتعرف على  التفاصيل ومازالت الشرطة في انتظار استعادة العاملة صحتها واتزانها للتعرف على  اقوالها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي القطيف أيضا ..


آسيوية تتناول «مبيدا حشريا» 





تسلم مركز تاروت بشرطة محافظة القطيف بلاغا من احد المستشفيات عن  تواجد خادمة منزلية بغرفة العناية المركزة إثر محاولتها الانتحار. واشار الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني الى انه بعد بالانتقال الفوري  للمستشفى تبين أن المنتحرة آسيوية وتبلغ من العمر 26عاما، وتبين من خلال التحقيق  تناولها مادة المبيد الحشري، وقد تعذر استجوابها في حينه نظرا لعدم توازنها العقلي  نتيجة التسمم، وبالانتقال إلى مقر سكنها لم يعثر على أي شيء يفيد التحقيق، واتخذ  اللازم ولا يزال التحقيق مستمراً عن ملابسات الخادمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«متهور» يدهس طفلا ويفر برنية


تجرد شاب من الانسانية حيث دهس طفلا وتركه وسط دمائه وفر هاربا.  وتعود التفاصيل عندما تلقى مستشفى رنية طفلا مصابا بعدة جروح متفرقة لم يتجاوز عمره  4 أعوام في حادث دهسه سائق سيارة بحي المخطط الشمالي في محافظة رنية أثناء قطعه أحد  الشوارع في الحي وفر السائق هاربا بعدما سقط الطفل وسط دمائه بالطريق وتشير تقارير  المرور الى أن الطفل كان ذاهبا إلى محل بقالة في الجهة المقابلة من الشارع داخل حي  المخطط الشمالي في محافظة رنية وأثناء محاولته قطع الطريق ففاجأته سيارة مسرعة  ودهسته مما نتج عنه بعض الإصابات وفر سائق السيارة هاربا ولم يتوقف واختفى عن  الأنظار في غضون ثوان.. وسقط الطفل وسط الشارع وقد باشر الحادث دوريات المرور وفرقة  الهلال الأحمر ونقل الطفل المصاب لمستشفى رنية للعلاج وجار البحث عن السائق الهارب  الذي أدلى بمواصفات سيارته شهود عيان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة طفلة بعد تعرضها لعنف في الدمام


تحقق هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام في الدمام، في وفاة طفلة (5 أعوام)، إثر تعرضها  لعنف شديد من قبل مجهول، بحسب معلومات أولية. وكان مركز صحي جنوب الدمام، استقبل  أمس الأحد، طفلة متوفاة جاء بها والدها  للكشف عليها ومعرفة سبب الوفاة، وتفاجأ  العاملون في المركز الصحي من آثار الكدمات التي بدت على أجزاء متفرقة من جسد  الطفلة، ما دعا المسؤولين في المركز الصحي إلى تقديم بلاغ إلى شرطة الدمام.  
 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني إن "شبهة  جنائية وراء الحادث، كما أن الشرطة قامت بمعاينة الجثة وتسجيل الواقعة على أنها  شبهة جنائية بتعرضها لضرب متعمد، وتمت إحالة هذه الحادثة إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام بحكم الاختصاص".


 :noworry:  :noworry:  في طراطيش كلام تقول انو المتسبب في الوفاة ام الطفله وعماتها
والاب عنده خبر بهالشي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

9 أيــام إجـــازة منتصــف الـعـــام الـــدراســــي




قالت وزارة التربية والتعليم : إن اختبارات الفصل الدراسي الأول  لمدارس التعليم العام تبدأ يوم السبت 15/2/1431 هـ الموافق 30 يناير 2010م، فيما  تبدأ إجازة منتصف العام الدراسي مع نهاية دوام الأربعاء 26/2/1431هـ الموافق 10  فبراير 20010م، حيث تستمر حتى الخامس من ربيع الأول 1431 الموافق 19 فبراير 2010م  وتستأنف الدراسة للفصل الثاني يوم السبت السادس من ربيع الأول 1431 الموافق 20  فبراير 2010م، ويستمر هذا الفصل الدراسي حتى الأربعاء 29/4/1431 الموافق  14/4/20010م. وأضافت الوزارة أن إجازة منتصف الفصل الدراسي الثاني تبدأ اعتبارا من  نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 29/4/1431 هـ الموافق 14/4/2010م، فيما تستأنف الدراسة يوم  السبت 10/5/1431هـ الموافق 24/4/2010م، حيث تستمر الدراسة حتى الأربعاء 4/7/1431  الموافق 16/6/2010م، وتبدأ اختبارات الفصل الدراسي الثاني في دورها الأول يوم السبت  7/7/1431 هـ الموافق 16/6/ 2010م .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القتـل تعـزيراً لشـاب قـتل والـده بمـكة المـكرمــة 





نفذت وزارة الداخلية أمس حكم القتل تعزيراً في أحد الجناة بعد أن  أقدم على قتل والده بطعنه عدة طعنات في مكة المكرمة، وقالت الوزارة في بيان لها أمس  : إن المواطن خالد بن صالح بن سالم بن حميد العوفي أقدم على تعاطي حبوب الكبتاجون  المحظورة وقتل والده بطعنه عدة طعنات في جسده وطعن شقيقه "سمير" بسكين أدت الى  اصابته، وأسفر التحقيق معه عن اتهامه بما نسب اليه، وباحالته الى المحكمة العامة  صدر بحقه صك يقضي بثبوت ما نسب اليه شرعا والحكم بقتله تعزيرا لبشاعة الجريمة  وشناعتها كون ما أقدم عليه المذكور هو جمع بين أكبر الكبائر والفساد في الأرض، حيث  قام بالقتل العمد وهو كبيرة وعقوق والده الذي جعله الله سببا لوجوده وهو من أمره  الله بالاحسان اليه، وقد صدق الحكم من محكمة التمييز ومن المحكمة العليا وصدر أمر  سام بانفاذ ما تقرر شرعا بحق الجاني المذكور ، وأضاف البيان أنه تم تنفيذ حكم القتل  تعزيراً في الجاني خالد العوفي أمس بمكة المكرمة في منطقة مكة المكرمة.
وأكدت  وزارة الداخلية للجميع حرص حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين ـ حفظه الله ـ على استتباب  الأمن والقبض على المجرمين الذين يحاولون العبث بأمن هذا البلد واستقراره او يتعدون  على الآمنين بسفك دمائهم أو هتك حرماتهم أو سلب أموالهم وتنفيذ أحكام الله فيهم دون  هوادة، وتحذر في الوقت نفسه كل من تسول له نفسه الإقدام على مثل ذلك بأن العقاب  الشرعي سيكون مصيره.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد أن أصبحت "سول" وجهة التجميل الجديدة للخليجيين‬

أسرة سعودية كاملة تجري عملية تجميل لـ" الجفون" بكوريا  الجنوبية



كشفت وزارة الصحة في كوريا الجنوبية أن أعداد السعوديين والخليجيين القادمين إلى  كوريا الجنوبية لإجراء العمليات الجراحية والتجميل في ارتفاع ملحوظ. 
وبينت الوزارة أن عدداً كبيراً من الأسر السعودية أصبح يختار كوريا الجنوبية  لإجراء عمليات التجميل، خاصة أن أكثر عمليات التجميل فيها تعد الأرخص من حيث  التكلفة، مقارنة بدول أوروبا وأمريكا.

وذكرت الوزارة أن العديد من المستشفيات الخاصة تتلقى الكثير من الاستفسارات من  الأسر السعودية والخليجية حول عمليات التجميل وبعض العمليات الجراحية  المختلفة.

وبينت أن أسرة مكونة من 8 أفراد أجرت خلال الشهر الجاري عمليات تجميل في منطقة  الجفون ونجحت بشكل كبير، مؤكدة أن الأطباء الكوريين أصبحوا مرغوبين جداً.

وأشارت الوزارة إلى أن غالبية عمليات التجميل التي تجرى للسعوديين من الإناث  والذكور تتعلق بالأنف وتجميل الصدر والجفون وشفط الدهون وشد البطن وزراعة الشعر  وعلاج بعض الحروق والتشوهات الظاهرة.

ناس من زود البطر شغلتهم بس يروحو يغيرو ويبدلو في خلقتهم
المشكله ملاحظه كل اللي يسوو عمليات تجميل في الوجه
من رفع وجنات لنفخ خدود لنفخ شفايف لتنحيف أنف كلللهم يصيروا يشبهو بعض بعد العمليه

يعني ملامح وحده  :bigsmile: 
الحمدلله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وخل نقرأ سوا هالمعلومه خلاصة دراسة 

"تدفئة القدمين".. أول خطوة للحماية من أنفلونزا الخنازير

مع قدوم فصل الشتاء والانخفاض الملحوظ في درجة حرارة الجو تزداد حالات الإصابة  بالبرد والأنفلونزا نظراً إلى أن هناك سلالات جديدة من الفيروسات تتكون في هذا  الفصل بالتحديد، ويلجأ الكثيرون في مثل هذه الحالات إلى المضادات الحيوية كعلاج  فعال للقضاء على الأنفلونزا، لكن الأمر الذي يغيب عن أذهان الكثيرين هو أن المضادات  تدمر جهاز المناعة.

كل هذه الحقائق المفزعة وغيرها من الأسرار التي تحميك من  الإصابة بالبرد كانت موضوع ندوة "سلامتك من البرد" للدكتور مجدي بدران عضو الجمعية  المصرية للحساسية والمناعة وزميل معهد الطفولة، والتي نظمتها ساقية عبد المنعم  الصاوي بمنطقة الزمالك بالقاهرة.

أكذوبة المضادات الحيوية

في البداية  .. أوضح الدكتور مجدي بدران أن المضادات الحيوية ليس لها أى تأثير على فيروسات  البرد فهى ضد البكتيريا وليس لها أي فائده ضد الفيروسات، وبالتالى هى مضيعة للوقت  والجهد والمال, بل تقلل من مناعة المصابين بالبرد.

وحذر بدران من خطورة  "مجموعة الأنفلونزا" والتي تتضمن ( الأسبرين، مضاد حيوي، مضاد للحساسية)، حيث أنها  تؤثر على المصابين بالحساسية، وتقلل المناعة، وتسبب النوم، بالإضافة إلى أنها لا  تعالج نزلات البرد.

نزلات البرد تبدأ من القدمين



أكد بدران  أن تغطية القدمين أهم من تغطية الأنف وخاصةً أثناء الليل؛
لأن البرد يبدأ من  القدمين.

ونفي بدران ما يتردد من شائعات حول تأثير تدفئة القدمين أثناء  النوم على صحة العين، مؤكداً أنه لا علاقة له بالصحة.

عوامل تزيد الإصابة  بالبرد

- قلة النوم.. لأنه يرفع المناعة وخاصةً أثناء الليل، كما أنه ينشط  هرمون "الميلاتوين" الذي يتم إفرازه أثناء الليل، كما أنه يخفض ضغط الدم  والكوليسترول في الدم، ويحمي من مرض الزهايمر، ويؤخر عوارض الشيخوخة، ويخفض التوتر،  ويقلل الصداع، ويحمي من الإصابة بالسمنة.

ولنوم جيد يوصي بدران بتناول  الحلبة، الشمر، الزعتر، منتجات الألبان، السمك، الموز، التمر، الفول السوداني،  العدس، فول الصويا، الذرة المشوية، الجزر، الثوم، البصل.

- نقص فيتامين "د"  يسبب الإصابة بالبرد؛ لأنه يرفع المناعة المخاطية، ويؤكد بدران أنه مع انتشار  أنفلونزا الخنازير ازدادت الحاجة لفيتامين "د"، حيث إنه يفيد مرضى الحساسية الصدرية  المعرضون أصلاً لمضاعفات أنفلونزا الخنازير، كما أنه ينشط الجهاز المناعى خاصةً ضد  الفيروسات جميعاً، وهام فى تشكيل خلايا الدم، الخلايا المناعية.

ويوجد  فيتامين "د" في أشعة الشمس ومنتجات الألبان والبيض والسمك.

- التوتر يزيد  الإصابة من حالات البرد؛ لأنه يقلل من مناعة الإنسان. 



- التدخين  يضاعف معدلات الإصابة بالبرد، فالمدخنون يعانون من تكرار الإصابة بنزلات البرد،  وكذلك من زيادة فترات المرض، أما الأطفال المصابون بالبرد ويتعرضون للتدخين تزداد  معدلات الأزيز (الصفير) وتزداد معدلات الأزمات التحسسية، مما يستلزم حجزهم  بالمستشفيات.

يعلل بدران ذلك بتأثير التدخين الضار على خلايا الجهاز التنفسى  وشلها للأهداب التى تحمى هذه الخلايا وتطرد الميكروبات بعيداًُ عنها لخارج الجسم,  مما يجعل الخلايا بلا حماية من الميكروبات, إضافة إلى أن التدخين يقلل المناعة و  يزيد من التحسس.

- التلوث يضاعف معدلات الإصابة بالبرد؛ لأنه يهيج الغشاء  المخاطى للجهاز التنفسى ويمهد الطرق للعدوى بفيروسات البرد، كما أن وجود التلوث مع  الفيروسات يعنى المزيد من أزمات الربو.

وأوضح بدران أنه كلما زادت نسبة  "أكسيد النيتريك" الناتج من عادم السيارات فى الهواء زادت معدلات الحجز فى  المستشفيات وزادت معدلات إصابة الأطفال بإلتهابات الحلق ونزلات  البرد.

انتشار العدوي 



- التلامس اليدوى من الشخص المصاب إلى  السليم أو تعرضه للسعال والعطس، حيث تنطلق العطسة بسرعة 600 ميل في الساعة، ويحتوى  على ما يتراوح بين 40 و50 ألف قطيرة.

- الأسطح التي نلمسها (الطرابيزات,  التليفونات العامة, الحنفية، أكواب المياه ...... ) نصفها على الأقل ملوث بفيروسات  البرد، كما أن هذه الفيروسات تعيش على الأسطح لعدة ساعات.

- ليفة حوض المطبخ  ومنشفة المطبخ تقدمان فيروسات البرد علي طبق الطعام لأفراد الأسرة‏ بسبب الدفء  والرطوبه.

- ربما تحدث العدوى بدون أعراض فى حوالي 20 % من الحالات، ويستطيع  الشخص المصاب نقل العدوى للآخرين قبل ظهور الأعراض بحوالي 24-48 ساعة وتستمر القدرة  على نشر الفيروس إلى اليوم الثالث أو الرابع بعد ظهور الأعراض.

غسل  الأيدي

يطالب بدران بثورة فى التثقيف الصحي لغسل الأيدى، مؤكداً أن غسل  الأيدى يعتبر حالياً أفضل وأرخص من أى دواء للوقاية من العدوى بأنفلونزا الخنازير،  كما أنه أرخص التدخلات الطبية الناجحة فى التاريخ، ولغسل الأيدي بطريقة صحيحة إليك  هذه الخطوات: 



-اغسل يدك باستخدام ماء نظيف جاري دافئ، حيث أن الماء  الساخن 45 درجه مئويه يزيل الشحوم وبالتالى الميكروبات، فيوجد في الأيدي 5 ملايين  ميكروب، كما أن الملايين من الميكروبات تختبئ تحت الخواتم والأساور وساعات  اليد.

ـ التصبين: يفضل الصابون السائل ولمدة 20 ثانية على الأقل، فى حالة  غياب الصابون يفضل غسل اليدين بالكحول بعد غسل اليدين بالماء وتجفيفهما, وإذا تعذر  ذلك فالمسح الجيد بمناديل الكحول.

- فرك كامل لسطحى اليدين، فرك الإصابع  دائرياً و مابين الأصابع، فرك الأظافر وما تحتهما، ثم شطف اليدين جيداً بالماء  الجارى بعد التصبين لمدة 20 ثانية.

- تجفيف اليد بمناديل ورقية تستخدم مرة  واحد، ويفضل الفوط الورقيه المزدوجه، فالأيدي المبللة تنشر الميكروبات ألف ضعف  الأيدى الجافة، وتجنب ماكينات الهواء الجافة لأنها غير صحية، حيث أنها تزيد من  تركيز الميكروبات على اليدين.

- غلق الحنفية وفتح باب الحمام باستخدام نفس  المنديل الورقي.

للوقاية من فيروسات البرد

- النظافة الشخصية.
-  تجنب لمس الأنف والعين.
- استخدم المناديل الورقية عند العطس أو البصق أو الكحة  والتخلص منه بطريقة صحية.
- تهوية الغرف وتجنب الأماكن المزدحمة.
-لا تنسي  تناول السوائل وخاصةً اليانسون والشمر مع العسل فهى مضادات أكسدة طبيعية للكحة  وطاردة للبلغم والفيروسات وتوفر الألياف التى ترفع المناعة، بالإضافة إلى تناول  الزنجبيل والبردقوش، الذي يساعد على احتفاظ الأغشية المخاطية ويمنع جفاف الأنف  ويسهل خروج البلغم.

أطعمة تكافح البرد

- عسل النحل دواء للبرد، فهو  يساعد البكتريا صديقه الإنسان على الاستيطان والتكاثر فى القناه الهضميه للإنسان،  مما يرفع من كفاءه جهازه المناعى ويقلل من الإصابه بالحساسيات  والسرطانات.

وأوضح بدران أن العسل يعتبر مصدراً هاماً للطاقه، كما أنه يقلل  من الاحساس بالتعب لذا يعتبر مسكن طبيعي، فهو يساعد في علاج احتقان الحلق والحنجرة  وإخراج البلغم.

- البروبوليس.. هو الماده الشهيره الصمغية التى تنتجها  شغالات النحل من براعم وقلف الأشجار.. فهو له تأثير قاتل على البكتيريا والفطريات  وبعض الفيروسات، كما أنه يوجد به 500 من مضادات الأكسده المتنوعه وهو منشط واعد  للمناعة.

-البصل الأحمر منشط للجهاز المناعي ويكافح فيروسات  البرد.



- الثوم يحميك من نزلا البرد، حيث أن تناول الثوم الطازج  يحتوى على مادة "الأليسين" التى تعمل كمضاد حيوي طبيعي, إضافة لكونه مضاد للفطريات,  مضاد للفيروسات, طارد للبلغم, ومانع للتجلط ويقى من السرطانات.

ويوصي بدران  بتناول الثوم الطازج أو المحفوظ فى الثلاجة عند درجة حرارة 6 مئوية، وللإستفاده  بالثوم كمضاد للميكروبات يحتاج البالغ إلى حوالي 200مجم أليسين, أى مايعادل عشرة  فصوص كبيرة من الثوم يومياً, حيث أن الفص يحتوى من 5 إلى 20مجم.

وللتخلص من  رائحة الثوم ينصح بدران بمضغ أعواد البقدونس أو شرب النعناع.

- ويوصي بدران  برفع المناعة عن طريق كلمة "الأسد"، كما ينصح بتناول المصادر الطبيعية لفيتامين  "سى"، مثل الجوافة والكيوى والبرتقال والليمون, و البقدونس والكرافس.

- كما  ينصح بدران بتناول عيش الغراب والفجل والجزر وبنجر والفلفل بجميع ألوانه، والبنجر  والكرنب، الطماطم، التفاح، ولاتنسى العرقسوس، الخروب، الكركديه. << هذا الأخير اسمه يضحكني مع اني من محبيه  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أطباء يستنجدون بالدفاع المدني لإخراج خاتم من أصبع شاب




استعان قسم الطوارئ بمستشفى النور التخصصي بالدفاع المدني لمساعدة شاب عشريني في  استخراج خاتم (دبلة) من أصبع يده، التي وصل بها المستشفى في حالة تورم.  
وقصت فرقة من الدفاع المدني الخاتم بعد أن أكد الأطباء عدم جدوى محاولة فك  الخاتم من خنصر الشاب الذي أعطي بعض الأدوية الخاصة بالتورم وغادر المستشفى.
اشسالفة الدفاع مع قص الدبل  :toung:  مو من فتره قاصين دبلة بنت فكت خطوبتها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حملت لافتة إتهامات ضد أحد مسؤولي الأمانة

شرطة المدينة تتحفظ على امرأة وتحيلها لهيئة التحقيق


أوقفت شرطة المدينة المنورة امرأة كانت تحمل لافتة أمام مبنى أمانة المدينة  المنورة، مكتوباً عليها بعض الإتهامات، ضد أحد مسؤولي الأمانة، مطالبة بالتحقيق معه  فيما نسبت إليه من إتهامات.

وأحيلت المرأة إلى هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء حسب  الإختصاص، للتحقيق معها، ومعرفة حقيقة إدعاءاتها ودوافعها.


طالعه بلافتة في الشارع وتطالب بالتحقيق معاه هه  :bigsmile:  مسكينه وين تفكر نفسها
زين اذا ما لبسوها اللحين تهمه مع انو في طراطيش كلام تقول انو :

هالمسؤول اللي هي تطالب بالتحقيق معاه قام بالزواج منها لمدة 3 أشهر وطلقها

وان عليه مؤخر مليون ريال مادفعها وفي ناس مصورينها فيديو وحاطين المقطع
عاليوتيوب  .. والله أعلم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إطلاق النار على شاب


أطلق رجل أربع طلقات نارية على سيارة يستقلها شقيقان في أحد شوارع مدينة حائل  فأصابت رصاصة أحدهما في رأسه، ما استلزم نقله للعلاج في المستشفى العام. وأبلغ  المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة حائل المقدم عبد العزيز الزنيدي أنه في الساعة السابعة من  البارحة الأولى ورد بلاغ إلى مركز الشرطة عن تعرض شاب في الـ (19 من عمره) إلى عيار  ناري في الرأس أثناء سيره بمركبته في أحد الشوارع بصحبة شقيقه الأكبر، وعلى الفور  انتقلت فرقة من الأمن إلى مسرح الحادث وعثرت على ظرفي رصاص فارغين، وبالبحث والتحري  المتواصل تم القبض على المتهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطويق انفجار مستودع زيت في 25 دقيقة



انطلقت آليات وعربات الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة وجدة وبحرة إلى مصنع لمواد  البناء في منطقة بحرة إثر انفجار خزان زيت خام في الموقع. 
وذكر سكان في محيط  الحادث أن دويا هائلا صدر من المصنع، فيما ارتفعت سحابة سوداء، غير أن خمس فرق من  الإطفاء والإنقاذ والرافعات الأتوماتيكية حاصرت الحريق وقضت عليه في أقل من 25  دقيقة دون تسجيل خسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات. 
قاد الفرق الميدانية مدير الدفاع  المدني في بحرة المقدم محمد صالح الغامدي، ومدير العمليات الملازم أول عمر صالح  الشمراني. 
وصرح  المقدم الغامدي أن الحريق نتج إثر انفجار في خزان زيت  خام ونجح الإطفائيون في إخراج العمال إلى بر الأمان دون إصابات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المؤسسة العامة للتقاعد تصرف 15% بدل غلاء المعيشه لهذا العام لجميع 
المتقاعدين  والمستفيدين من الورثه


أنهت المؤسسة العامة للتقاعد كافة إجراءاتها لصرف بدل غلاء المعيشة بنسبة 15% من  المعاش التقاعدي اعتباراً من الخامس عشر من محرم لهذا العام 1431هـ والذي يصرف  لمتقاعدي الدولة من المدنيين والعسكريين والمستفيدين من الورثه في إطار إستمرار دعم  الدولة وإهتمامها بشريحة عريضه ومتزايده من شرائح المجتمع السعودي الذين قدموا  خدمات جليلة لهذا الوطن خلال السنوات الطويله من حياتهم العملية ساهموا فيها  بجهودهم فيما شهدته المملكة من تطور وتقدم وإزدهار في شتى مجالات الحياة .  

وسيكون المتقاعدون أول المستفيدين من هذا البدل بإيداعه في حساباتهم في  منتصف هذا الشهر والذي يتجاوز مقداره (375) مليون ريال شهرياً وبإجمالي يزيد على  (4500) مليون ريال للسنه كامله وتجدر الأشارة إلى أن جملة معاشات المتقاعدين  الشهرية تتجاوز (2500) مليون ريال وسوف يكون لهذه المكرمة  الأثر  الإيجابي في الرفع من مستوى المعيشة للمتقاعدين وأسرهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"تصريحات عباس عن التدخل الإيراني فبركة  اعلامية"



استنکرت حرکة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" تصريحات رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية محمود عباس  التي قال فيها "إن إيران تعطل المصالحة" ، مؤکدةً أنها مجرد أکاذيب وافتراء على  الحرکة لتبرير فشله السياسي وإفشاله للمصالحة.

وأکدت حرکة حماس على لسان  الناطق بإسمها فوزي برهوم الذي کان يتحدث الى الصحفيين في غزة مساء أمس الأثنين على  أن محمودعباس هو المسئول الأول والأخير عن الانقسام الداخلي ، معرباً عن ترحيب حماس  بکافة الدول العربية التي تدعم الشعب الفلسطيني وتحاول أن تکون قريبة من  قضيته.

وقال برهوم : محاولات عباس لإسقاط فشله على حرکة حماس محاولات بائسة  وفاشلة ولن تنجح خاصة وأن حماس أصبحت الرقم الأول على صعيد کافة الإملاءات الدولية  والفلسطينية,
وفي معرض رده على اتهامه لحرکة حماس عدم التوقيع على ورقة المصالحة  الفلسطينية التي عرضتها مصر ووافقت عليها حرکة فتح استجابة لضغوط إيرانية, قال  الناطق بإسم حماس: المصالحة بالنسبة لحماس مشروع ومبدأ وسنستثمر کل الجهود لإنجاحها  . لکن عباس هو من يعرقل المصالحة ويتعامل معها فقط من باب قذف الکرة وتسجيل النقاط  ويلعب بها کورقة لتحقيق مآربه ومصالحه.
وأکد برهوم على أن حماس تملک قرارها  بنفسها وتسعى لحماية الشعب الفلسطيني وتحقيق مبدأ المصالحة، مشيراً إلى أن عباس بکل  جلسات الحوار يرى أن حرکة فتح تأتي للحوار مسلوبة الإرادة أو تستجيب لفريق متضرر من  المصالحة وهذا ما حدث في مکة وصنعاء.

وعلى دعم محمود عباس لبناء الجدار  الفولاذي حفاظاً على سيادة مصر, أوضح انه - أي عباس- منذ البداية متورط في حصار  قطاع غزة وأکثر من مرة صرح بأن غزة فيها إرهاب وعنف وتنظيم قاعدة في إشارة غير  مباشرة لضرورة الهجوم على غزة ، مستدرکاً: هو من تورط بحرب غزة وحصارها, والآن يؤيد  أحکام الحصار في تأييده للجدار الفولاذي.

وبين برهوم أن تأييد عباس للجدار  الفولاذي يؤکد على مؤامرة کبيرة على حرکة حماس لإسقاطها، لافتاً إلى أنها ليست  المرة الأولى التي يهدف من خلالها إلى الزج باسم حماس في صراع المحاور.
وقال:  محمود عباس هو أول من ورط القضية الفلسطينية ومنظمة التحرير في صراع المحاور  الدولية ليضع حماس في نفس السلة، مؤکداً أن حرکة حماس ترحب بأي دعم من أي دولة يصل  للشعب الفلسطيني ويساعده، ويعزز من صموده وثباته.
واعتبر أن أية إدعاءات من "أبو  مازن" على حماس هي فبرکات إعلامية هدفها تأليب الرأي العام على حرکة حماس، والزج  بها في صراع المحاور.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ثلاثون ألف زائر أجنبي في كربلاء لتأدية زيارة عاشوراء*




*قالت وزارة السياحة والآثار العراقية أمس الأحد، أنها تتوقع أن يصل عدد  الزائرين الوافدين إلى مدينة كربلاء المقدسة إلى 30 إلف زائر لتأدية زيارة عاشوراء. * 
 
*وقال الناطق الإعلامي باسم الوزارة عبد الزهرة الطالقاني إن "الهيئة  تتوقع ارتفاع عدد السياح الأجانب القادمين لزيارة المراقد الدينية إلى 30 ألف سائح،  واتخذت جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لاستقبالهم بالتنسيق مع جهات مختلفة منها وزارة  الداخلية لتوفير الحماية للزوار القادمين وتوفير الحماية لهم" . * 

*وعن أسباب توقف الوفود السياحية الأوربية والأجنبية التي كانت تفد  لمشاهدة المواقع الأثرية في البلاد إثناء الصيف أوضح الطالقاني إن "الوفود القادمة  من أوربا ودول شرق أسيا وأميركا للسياحة تأتي بالتنسيق مع شركات سياحة أجنبية تقوم  باستقدامهم بالتنسيق مع هيئة السياحة ووضع برنامج خاص لجولاتهم السياحية"..مبينا أن  "تلك الشركات لم تفاتح الوزارة رسميا بوجود وفد جديد".* 

*وأشار إلى أن "استعداد الوزارة لاستقبال الوفود الأجنبية السائحة طبقا  لبرنامج خاص تضعه الوزارة حفاظا على أمنهم وسلامتهم".* 

*وكانت وزارة السياحة استقبلت ثلاثة وفود أجنبية في الصيف الماضي كان  آخرها في شهر أيلول بالتنسيق مع شركات سياحة أجنبية خارج  البلاد.*

*وتشهد مدينة كربلاء المقدسة في كل عام دخول الآلاف من الزائرين من مختلف  بقاع العالم لتأدية زيارة يوم عاشوراء.*


ياارب لاتقطع الزوار عن مراقد الأطهار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مفتي السعودية يوجب قتل الحوثيين


بصراحه ترددت أحط الصوره اخاف احد فيكم يتروع  :bigsmile: 


افتى الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية اليوم الاثنين،  بوجوب قتل الحوثيين ، معتبرا اياهم "مضللين ".

وقال آل الشيخ لعناصر في  الجيش اليمني استفتوه بشان "قتال الحوثيين" في شمال بلادهم "الحوثيون مضللون وقتلهم  مباح".

واضاف: "ايها الاخوة المجاهدون في سبيل الله، ان الاعداء الذين قمتم  بكفاحهم هم مجموعة من منحرفي الفكر ومثيري الفساد في الارض" على حد وصفه، محرضا  اياهم على "المثابرة في درب هذا الجهاد واذا ما قتلتم فان الجنة ستكون مأواكم  وتصنفون في زمرة الشهداء".

كما حرض المفتي السعودي في فتاويه الجنود  السعوديين على قمع الحوثيين زاعما "ان الحوثيين هم بدأوا الحرب ضد  السعودية".

يذكر ان نحو 40 من علماء الدين السعوديين اصدروا بيانا مطلع هذا  الأسبوع طالبوا فيه بلادهم وجميع اهل السنة في الدول الاخرى بـ "قمعهم الحوثيين  وضربهم بيد من حديد والتصدي لهم بكل حزم وقوة والتأهب والاستعداد دائما لذلك وتقوية  الجيش بالعدد والعدة والتدريب القوي ليكونوا درعاً منيعاً ضد المد الشيعي في  المنطقة" على حد تعبير البيان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نائب رئيس البرلمان اليمني يعلق عضويته احتجاجا على  أبين



علق نائب رئيس البرلمان اليمني علي محمد الشدادي الاثنين عضويته النيابية احتجاجا  على مجزرة أبين التي ارتكبها الطيران اليمني، وعلى رفض وزيري الدفاع والأمن حضور  جلسة للاستجواب بشأن الغارة. 

وجاء في موقع المصدر اون لاين على الانترنت ان  محمد علي الشدادي خاطب المجلس، قائلا: "أنه لأمر مؤسف أن يتم التعامل مع أطفالنا  بهذه الصورة"، وأضاف: "إنني شخصيا أعلق عضويتي من هذا المجلس حتى يتم وضع معالجات  حقيقية على الأرض لما حدث".

وغادر الشدادي مجلس النواب وسط الجلسة بعد أن  تأكد أن نائب رئيس الوزراء لشؤون الدافع والأمن اللواء رشاد العليمي لم يأتي إلى  المجلس طبقا للاستدعاء الذي أقره المجلس أمس الاحد.

وفي الجلسة ذاتها، هدد  النائب عن مديرية خنفر أبين سالم منصور حيدرة بتعليق عضويته أيضا إذا لم يتم تشكيل  لجنة من المجلس للتحقيق فيما جرى من قصف في أبين وراح ضحيتها نساء  وأطفال.

وقال حيدرة: "لقد ثبت ما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن هناك اشخاص داخل  المجلس يعملون على تأجيج وتأزيم الوضع وإضعاف دور مجلس النواب". 

كما انتقد  برلماني يمني تعنت السلطة وعدم الخضوع لمتطلبات الحوار رغم كل دعواتها لذلك، واتهم  بعض اطراف السلطة بالسعي لتعطيل الحوار.

وقال النائب شوقي عبد الرقيب في  تصريح خاص لقناة العالم الاخبارية الاثنين: ان نائب رئيس البرلمان محمد علي الشدادي  علق عضويته في البرلمان احتجاجا على طريقة تعامل الحكومة مع مجلس النواب، حيث  تعتبره تابعا لها وليس مشرفا على قراراتها ومراقبا لها.

ومن جهة اخرى، قالت  مصادر يمنية مطلعة إن شخصين قتلا وجرح عشرة آخرون في إنفجارين وقع في الموقع نفسه  الذي أغار عليه الطيران اليمني الخميس الماضي في محافطة أبين الجنوبية.  

وقالت مصادر محلية إن الإنفجارين إستهدفا جمعا من الناس كانوا في تظاهرة  تندد بالغارة وتطالب الحكومة اليمنية بعدم إستهداف المدنيين.

ويقدر عدد  الاشخاص متجمعين في المكان بعد ان غادروا مهرجانا اقيم في المعجلة بعشرات الالاف من  ابناء قبائل ال كازم ومن مناطق جنوبية اخرى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلافات حكومة الاحتلال المصغرة تحول دون الاتفاق على  تبادل الاسرى



اختتم المجلس الوزاري الاسرائيلي المصغر للشؤون السياسية والامنية اجتماعاته  المكثفة لبحث صفقة تبادل الاسرى الفلسطينيين مع حركة المقاومة الاسلامية "حماس"  مقابل الجندي الاسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط دون اتخاذ قرار.

ويعد هذا الاجتماع  الخامس من نوعه خلال الاربع والعشرين ساعة الماضية.

وذكرت التقارير انه يوجد  انقسام بين هذا التجمع "السباعي" حول قبول الصفقة تاركين لنتنياهو اتخاذ  القرار.

من جهة اخرى، تظاهر مئات الفلسطينيين في معبر رفح بقطاع غزة بدعوى  من حركة حماس والفصائل احتجاجا على عزم السلطات المصرية اقامة جدار فولاذي بعمق  ثلاثين مترا تحت الارض لمنع دخول البضائع الى القطاع. 

وخلال الاحتجاج اكد  المتحدث باسم حماس سامي ابو زهري رفض الحركة بناء الجدار، معتبرا ان الخطوة المصرية  تخدم الحصار وتؤدي الى نتائج وخيمة. 

وفي سياق متصل، أعلنت اللجنة الحكومية  لكسر الحصار في الحكومة الفلسطينية بغزة ان 140 تركيا انضموا الى قافلة شريان  الحياة الثالثة القادمة من انقرة باتجاه قطاع غزة.

ولدى استقبال القافلة  اثناء عبورها سوريا، ندد نائب رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة حماس موسى ابو مرزوق  بالجدار الفولاذي الذي تبنيه مصر على الحدود مع القطاع. 

من جهته، اكد  النائب البريطاني جورج غالاوي، رئيس القافلة استعداده لاعداد حملات مماثلة، مشيرا  الى ان شريان الحياة ستتوجه الى الاردن ثم العقبة قبل ان تكمل مسيرتها الى ميناء  نويبع المصري ومنه الى غزة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده لاحقا لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## فرح

*بوركت جهوووودك المباااركه يالغلا*
*تسلم يمناااااك ،،*
*من المتاااابعييييييييييييين* 
*موفقه بحق الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك العافيه اختى  شمعه ..
لآعدمنا ابداعك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطييييييك العااااافية خيتي.}}*


*من المتاااابعين .,.,.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*لماذا يجعجع البعض بأهمية الحوار وعدم فرض القيود الفكريه على الآخر بينما يحاول في الوقت ذاته
*
متضامن 
فرض أفكاره على الآخرين ولكن بإسلوب دبلوماسي .. ذكي 
لست مع ولا ضد  :noworry:  هو مجرد رأي فقط ولاغير



*اخبار اليوم كلها  مؤلمة * 

*تشكري  على جهدك الدائم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## *راحيل*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم* 


*مأجورين ومثابين* 

*كلها اخبار مؤلمة ....*


*واصلي ونحن من المتابعين* 


*يعطيج الف عافية يارب*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه خيتي شموع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

وتسلمي لي ياارب

التوفيق دربك بعون الله

لاتنسيني من صالح دعائك بحضرة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مضراوي ..

يعافيك  ويسلمك يارب

تسلم عالحضور خيي

ماننحرم من متابعتك وتواصلك

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

عسى دووم هالطله حبيبتي

وعسى ما انحرم منها

تسلمي ويوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

يعافيك باباتي ويسلم قلبك





> *خبار اليوم كلها  مؤلمة *



هيك الحياة  والحمدلله على كل حال

يبعد عنك الألم يارب ويكفيك كل شر

ولاننحرم من توجيهاتك ومتابعتك وهالطله الطيبه

موفق .. دعائك لي  :embarrest:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

راحيل ..

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
 *وعجل فرجهم* 

*يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ..*

*مثابه ومأجوره إن شاءالله*

*يبعد عنك الألم والأحزان ياارب*

*ما انحرم متابعتك وتواصلك*

*مووفقه خيووه ونسألك الدعاء*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

تسلم عالمتابعه خيي

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

موفق .. نسألك الدعاء

----------


## دموعـ الحرمانـ

ج ـزاكـ الله خيراً أختي على المجهوود 


لاعدمنآآآآآكي   

تحياتي

 :embarrest:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموع الحرمان ..

تسلمي خيووه ويسلم لي حضورك

ماننحرم من تواصلك أبدا

موفقه لكل خير

----------

